

HN: I am building a site that will help hackers and designers exhange work hours - GermanRodriguez
http://www.helpdojo.com
Are you ..&#60;p&#62;A Programmer but I'm basically color blind when it comes to Graphic Design.&#60;p&#62;or&#60;p&#62;A Graphic Designer, but when it comes to coding I feel like if running a marathon in high heels.&#60;p&#62;We are community of programmers and graphic designers born at Startup Weekend San Jose, looking to facilitating the exchange of design and programming services.&#60;p&#62;with Helpdojo, You can trade your coding talent for design talent.
======
gbelote
I really like this idea, I'm a general fan of skill bartering.

You might want to consider capturing what camp folks are in when they sign up
so you get a better sense of the distribution before releasing your beta. You
might find that it's very lopsided.

------
GermanRodriguez
We are community of programmers and graphic designers born at Startup Weekend
San Jose, looking to facilitating the exchange of design and programming
services.

